
Microsoft Teams dethrones Slack, becomes most downloaded business chat app - arielm
https://blog.appfigures.com/microsoft-teams-dethrones-slack-becomes-most-downloaded-business-chat-app/
======
swiley
I’m surprised it took so long for a replacement to catch on. I really don’t
understand how slack managed to build such an awful client.

